# Price change



## SugarSugar (Dec 15, 2021)

So it's been awhile since I've done price change, but I have questions.

For some reason our store still have a lot of price change for Halloween seasonal left in the system, should I just hit cannot find, enter DPCI and hit 0 for quantity, or is there even an activate all button anymore? How do these option affect our scores/metric?

Also when exactly are price change due? End of day it drops I assume?


----------



## jenna (Dec 15, 2021)

Pretty sure they are due each day.


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 15, 2021)

Price change is due by the end of the week. It is easier to complete if it is done everyday though.

There is no activate all option anymore. Since I assume none of your Halloween stuff is actually still in the store anymore, I would click Cannot Find and enter zero for quantity. At this point, it doesn't really matter about the metrics because the metric for completing those price changes is almost 2 months late.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 15, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> Price change is due by the end of the week. It is easier to complete if it is done everyday though.
> 
> There is no activate all option anymore. Since I assume none of your Halloween stuff is actually still in the store anymore, I would click Cannot Find and enter zero for quantity. At this point, it doesn't really matter about the metrics because the metric for completing those price changes is almost 2 months late.


I don't think you even have to enter quantity anymore, just hit cannot find.


----------



## SugarSugar (Dec 15, 2021)

Ok thank you all. This cleared everything up for me.


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 15, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I don't think you even have to enter quantity anymore, just hit cannot find.



That does sound right....been awhile since I've had to do anything other than labels for price change.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 15, 2021)

If you hit cannot find it will affect your store metrics. Doesn’t matter if it’s since 2 months ago: if the system just dropped the first markdown it’s for the current week .


----------



## happygoth (Dec 16, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> If you hit cannot find it will affect your store metrics. Doesn’t matter if it’s since 2 months ago: if the system just dropped the first markdown it’s for the current week .


If you can't find it, you can't find it.


----------



## jenna (Dec 16, 2021)

Under mpm - Operations - there is a metric for Price Change %. It is updated daily - so I would assume the tasks need to be completed daily.


----------



## stoutisablackdog (Dec 16, 2021)

What happens if you are doing first markdowns and it says you should have, say, 58 of a dpci but you can only find two?  (Cause maybe the other 56 are way up in a pallet somewhere 👀 ).  If you only print the two stickers, does this negatively affect metrics?  Or is the system only concerned with activating the price?


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 16, 2021)

I would never activate with high counts instead I would audit the dpci and wait 24h. The. Next day it would say 0.


----------



## stoutisablackdog (Dec 17, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> I would never activate with high counts instead I would audit the dpci and wait 24h. The. Next day it would say 0.


What is the reasoning?


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 17, 2021)

stoutisablackdog said:


> What is the reasoning?


So I can activate the next day with 0. The reasoning is I’m not creating shortage. By saying I couldn’t find it or activate 2 when on hands says 58.


----------

